
Stop Lying to Yourself About the Coronavirus - shill
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brycehoffman/2020/02/22/stop-lying-to-yourself-about-the-coronavirus
======
ksaj
I helped a phone company develop a disaster recovery / business continuity
plan back around Y2K. It was a hefty job requiring them to physically move
things around between different locations and whatnot, but the company came
out all the better for the efforts.

Are companies no longer doing these?

